# Carbon Pro G



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

So I've been looking for a cheaper alternative to Humichar and chicken feed and stumbled across Carbon Pro G and was wondering if anybody has had success with it? I've got zeon and don't plan on applying any nitrogen this season so thought this might be the best of both worlds in terms of providing nutrients and improving the soil quality.

It is pushed by Ron Henry though so that makes me a little concerned as I feel YouTubers have become salesmen for new products each year. I like Ron and got to meet him in person and he was super nice so nothing against him personally.

Any thoughts or opinions are much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I've used it and like it - it just gets a little expensive for larger yards. I'm in Atlanta like you and we don't have those big cheap bags of Humic Acid and Biochar like our friends out west have.

FWIW, today I bought some $9 / 40 pound bags of Soil Doctor at Lowes to try out. It's mostly gypsum I believe but figured it's worth a gamble.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

I used 2 weeks ago for the first time. Planning to follow-up every month. Will have to wait and see the results.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Lawn Smith said:


> So I've been looking for a cheaper alternative to Humichar and chicken feed and stumbled across Carbon Pro G and was wondering if anybody has had success with it? I've got zeon and don't plan on applying any nitrogen this season so thought this might be the best of both worlds in terms of providing nutrients and improving the soil quality.
> 
> It is pushed by Ron Henry though so that makes me a little concerned as I feel YouTubers have become salesmen for new products each year. I like Ron and got to meet him in person and he was super nice so nothing against him personally.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions are much appreciated. Thanks!


I put down a bag of Carbon Pro G in the second week of March and another two days ago. I learned about it through....Ron Henry, just like you did. I don't think Ron has any financial interest in it or SiteOne, if that makes any difference.

After I put it down the application on March 12, I also applied a very light spray fertilizer including humic, though I'm not sure that did much. In any case, my lawn greened up much faster than all the other lawns in the neighborhood, and I had neighbors coming up to me and commenting about it. Since I hadn't applied other fertilizer since the previous October, I think the Carbon Pro G had a positive effect on my lawn. I'm more interested in the long term effects of carbon, so we'll see if that helps. In any case, it seems like a great product, but at $25/bag I'm not sure how often I'll be applying it.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I threw some down on my Zeon as well about 3 weeks ago. Planning to use minimal fertilizer as well so I will see how the results do. Cant hurt.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I put it down a couple weeks ago, along with regular fertilizer. Nothings dead yet!


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought a bag of this at my last visit to Siteone, when I also picked up theLESCO : 510971 LESCO Liquid/Soluble Fertilizer Sprayable 46-0-0 100% NOS 50 lb
(https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27421)

I'm about to apply the Carbon Pro G (as my spring soil amendment) to the Emerald zoysia lawn. I'll post updates on this thread if I see any positive and _worthwhile_ effects.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

When it comes to measuring the results or outcomes of applying Carbon Pro G how will anyone know what difference it is making for the cost? How do you know how much you have to apply and how long to apply it before those results appear? That is my fundamental problem with these soil amendments. I'm not saying there isn't scientific evidence that suggests carbon in the soil provides positive benefits, but relative to all of the other factors in growing healthy turf does the cost and effort of applying these move the needle significantly enough that you could ever actually measure a real difference. I will add my own anecdotal non scientific experience with Mirimichi and former Carbon Earth Carbon products. I think if you are laying sod just based on my own experience and some tests I ran, using some carbon based products seemed to improve sod rooting over the control areas I planted without carbon amendments. I compared it to sod on clay and several inches of sand and in both cases the areas treated with Carbon rooted faster. Most likely because of some improved root moisture control and some extra nutrient sequestration into the carbon that helped feed the roots. It was a very light amount that I used so it could just be anecdotal. I proceeded to aerate and pull cores from the sod a few weeks later to remove the original sod growing medium and along with it would have removed any trace amounts of carbon I put down, and buried it in sand so I can't say that there was any long term benefits outside that.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

My logic is this: Each $23 bag covers 8k ft². 
And if the soil that it is being applied to is almost completely sand (like mine is), adding some organics to it on a quarterly basis can only help. At worst, it does nothing. For me personally, I only have 2k ft². So that single bag will last me an entire year. We're only talking $6/treatment. :mrgreen:


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Depending on your lawn size it may be cheaper to just spread compost. Any ammendment should be just icing on the cake once you have macros and micros at optimal levels. Throwing a couple hundred $ to apply this stuff all season long is just ridiculous. You would probably see more improvement from spending that much on irrigation.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

HungrySoutherner said:


> When it comes to measuring the results or outcomes of applying Carbon Pro G how will anyone know what difference it is making for the cost? How do you know how much you have to apply and how long to apply it before those results appear? That is my fundamental problem with these soil amendments.


That is the question, isn't it? It is hard to know for sure unless you have a controlled experiment in your yard, so for me I'm going off the scientific research so far that points to quite a few benefits of biochar that stay with the soil for a very long time. At least in theory, it seems like biochar is one of the best supplements to use on your lawn.

If you want more general, anecdotal evidence, Ron Henry has a video that shows some of his results that he attributes to Carbon Pro G. 
[media]https://youtu.be/hD8iVfxbtP8?t=224[/media]


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Price jump to $31.99 now.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Price jump to $31.99 now.


Lol. I better hurry and get some before they sell out.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> Price jump to $31.99 now.


I noticed that also. I was about to buy some, but when the price increased by roughly 40%, I decided to pass.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Phids said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to measuring the results or outcomes of applying Carbon Pro G how will anyone know what difference it is making for the cost? How do you know how much you have to apply and how long to apply it before those results appear? That is my fundamental problem with these soil amendments.
> ...


I kinda feel the same way, but for me, one bag for $25 does my whole yard and garden beds twice. So it's kind of the kitchen sink approach. A neighbor had all the TCN stuff like Air8 that he lets me have for free if I put it out for him as well, so why not ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I know for a fact my soil is low in OM, so that's what the CarbonPro had that attracted me to it.

This year I've also been hammering it with fertilizer and water, and verticut and de-thatched, so it's getting lots of attention this year.

My lawn does seem like it's greener, so why not for $25 a year essentially


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm 2.5 applications in on my zeon lawn and have been happy with the results. I don't have scientific proof, but my yard also greened up well before others in the neighborhood and color seems really good/consistent. I planned on applying each month during the growing season to give a little extra to the soil without going down the rabbit hole of the much more expensive carbon products out there. However, now sure what I'll do now that the price has gone up since $25 seemed somewhat reasonable for my size yard yet $32 feels a bit over the top. I really wish the gap between commercial and homeowner pricing at SiteOne wasn't gigantic (although I've heard it's the same for both with Carbon Pro G).


----------



## douggmc (Jun 17, 2020)

Tide said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > Price jump to $31.99 now.
> ...


+1 Its a good product, but 25 bucks was a sweet spot for something with minimal impact based on my experience. I put quite a bit of it down last year (1 bag spread across my ~4000sqft lawn / 3 times). For 25 bucks, I'd prob put down twice per year .... but I'm out at this price.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@douggmc the price is still $25, your dollar is just only worth 60 cents this year


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Carbon Pro G is pretty solid. I used the granular version last year to help with Summer stress. This year I'll be trying the liquid version


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

The liquid version is completely different from the granular difference. Please let us know what you find!


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I'll post my grass photos but I did a (Lcn) thrower down and hope for the best. Like throwing hand fulls of this stuff on dry spots and the grass and the proof is in the pictures. Wish I got before and after photos. But I'm a believer and will be adding to my yard companies treatment as they do the basic.


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

Is there an equivalent of this sold at Ewing by chance? If so, what's the name?


----------

